# EA90 Aero



## HALOOPA

Anyone else breaking spokes on this wheel? I bought the wheels new in January of this year and i've broken 2 spokes on the nondrive side of the rear wheel and a spoke pulled out of the nille
1st spoke broke i had replaced and the wheel trued
2nd spoke broke 200 miles later i had all the spokes replaced under warranty and the wheel rebuilt
100ish miles later i had the wheel inspected then 
3rd spoke pulled out of the nipple 100 miles later


----------



## WillsDad

*Mine are good*

I've got about 200 miles on mine. No problems at all. If it makes a difference, I'm 185 lbs.


----------



## maximum7

> I've got about 200 miles on mine. No problems at all. If it makes a difference, I'm 185 lbs.


Same here. I've got a little more than that miles-wise and haven't had an issue. The only thing I have is a slight pulsating when I brake on the front wheel. 

I'm 155 lbs.


----------



## HALOOPA

WillsDad said:


> I've got about 200 miles on mine. No problems at all. If it makes a difference, I'm 185 lbs.


I'm at 170lbs, supposedly Easton doesn't have a weight limit.


----------



## EDUC8-or

I've busted 2 spokes, 190 pounds.


----------



## E !

*I have them*

Over 3000 miles on them without a problem. I have checked the tension once or twice and all was good.


----------



## kpbrian

I weigh about 190, and have put 800 or so miles, some of which on rough roads with no problems so far.


----------



## HALOOPA

sent my wheel into Easton. hope they can fix the issue.


----------



## WillsDad

*Season End Recap*

1,000 miles in total on my ea90 Aero's this season. No issues.


----------



## C6Rider

*200+ miles*



HALOOPA said:


> Anyone else breaking spokes on this wheel? I bought the wheels new in January of this year and i've broken 2 spokes on the nondrive side of the rear wheel and a spoke pulled out of the nille
> 1st spoke broke i had replaced and the wheel trued
> 2nd spoke broke 200 miles later i had all the spokes replaced under warranty and the wheel rebuilt
> 100ish miles later i had the wheel inspected then
> 3rd spoke pulled out of the nipple 100 miles later



No broken spokes so far (165 pound rider).


----------



## EDUC8-or

HALOOPA said:


> sent my wheel into Easton. hope they can fix the issue.


Wonder if you got your wheels back yet, they've had mine for 5 weeks now.


----------



## bayarea gq

No broken spokes (190 lbm rider) over 4K.


----------



## HALOOPA

got the wheels back, havnt had a chance to ride them yet. got knee issues.


----------



## rhyslewisdavies

over a thousand miles on them and im 85KG and they still run perfectly true. outstanding


----------



## scottzj

Just starting new rides with mine and so far so good. Very happy with the feel of them, so far.


----------



## heathb

The rear wheel on the EA90 sucks arse big time.

I to was snapping spokes(175lbs). You have to untension all the spokes both drive and non-drive and then evenly tension when replacing spokes. I will say one thing for Easton they probably have the truest wheels on the market out of the box, but these EA90's are too wimpy for anyone that needs something to race with. The front wheel is fine however. 

Easton should have never broke away from the old SL with 28 round butted spokes in the rear and 24 on the front. That was the best wheelset for the money on the market if you ask me. Then they dumped the spokes and even Easton admits these lower spoke count wheels aren't going to hold up long term.


----------



## scottzj

Well I must say the consensus is correct!!! I now have 2 broke spokes on my NEW EA90 wheels. I am 6'3 and around 195 or so with very strong legs but this is crazy. Heck I have put more miles on my EA50 Aeros with no issues but the 90's...hmmm. 
Well luckily the LBS is taking them back and sending them back to them. In the meantime, I am using the money back to get a nice set of Reynolds instead. Thumbs down for easton on this one........


----------



## heathb

scottzj said:


> Well I must say the consensus is correct!!! I now have 2 broke spokes on my NEW EA90 wheels. I am 6'3 and around 195 or so with very strong legs but this is crazy. Heck I have put more miles on my EA50 Aeros with no issues but the 90's...hmmm.
> Well luckily the LBS is taking them back and sending them back to them. In the meantime, I am using the money back to get a nice set of Reynolds instead. Thumbs down for easton on this one........


Yes you've got the same problem everyone else is having and why I threw my rear wheel EA90 in the trash can after having replaced two spokes myself.

Easton is wanting people to send these wheels back because you have to completely take the tension off all spokes then tension them again when replacing a spoke. 

Simply put the spokes are too wimpy for a 20R design. You get out of the saddle and climb and they'll snap again and again. 

I never broke a single spoke on my EA90SL. I never broke a single spoke on my EA70 either and had almost 10,000 miles on that set and it's still going strong on my commuter.


----------



## stunzeed

Do you have to use easton specific spokes when you replace them?


----------



## Yeti guy

I've only got about 200 miles on my EA90 Aero's and I really love em, no problems so far with spokes or rear hub not staying tight that I have read about. I got these wheels a few months back at a super deal, think they are the 2009 models and hope I don't have any problems. Having to de-tension all the spokes to replace broken spokes sounds like a big hassle though, since Easton acoustically tensions the spokes I would be hard pressed to find a LBS in my area that was equipped or skilled enough to do this if I had a problem. Fingers crossed!


----------



## sfzx

*EA 90 aero*



stunzeed said:


> Do you have to use easton specific spokes when you replace them?


Hey guys,

Has anyone had success with these wheels by respoking the entire wheel with DT swiss spokes. I think the sapim spokes are the issue here.


----------



## Har

*Welcome to Owning Easton Wheels*

200 miles with no problems, wow that means what you have had the wheels for 2 weeks. 800 miles and no problems, in time believe me in time! Once the first spoke, goes even with all the rebuilds that Easton will do the wheel or wheels will NEVER be the same again They will continue to forever and forever and forever pop spokes.


----------



## Feltrider05

I'm in the club too but i have the EA90 SLX. I blew 2 front spokes in the first 500 miles. Then sent the front wheel back in for a rebuild. Haven't broken any more yet but then again I haven't been using them.


----------



## sfzx

*Ea 90*

The thing thats odd is that the spoke broke at the very inside of the threaded part of the spoke where it goes into the nipple. I've seen places in some threads that say it s the least likely break point. Where has everyone had the spokes break, at the head or at the nipple


----------

